# Reo Chairman Cigar Review - tasty cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

what a tasty cigar. coffee, creme brulee, toast, vanilla, cinammon. great value too. burn was a tad off, draw was perfect. this one sat in the humi...

Read the full review here: Reo Chairman Cigar Review - tasty cigar.


----------

